# Pacers true or false



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

This was taken directly from the Indy Star message boards, post your answers and feel free to make your own questions.


TRUE OR FALSE:

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year

2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing

3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need

4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season

5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing

6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year

7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year)

8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved.

9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever

10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year: TRUE

2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing: FALSE

3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need: TRUE

4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season: FALSE

5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing: TRUE

6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year: TRUE

7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year): TRUE

8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved.: TRUE

9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever: TRUE

10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year: Undicided


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year
True
2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing
True
3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need
True
4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season
False
5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing
True
6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year
True
7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year)
True
8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved.
True
9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever
True
10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year.
True


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year *True*

2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing. *True*

3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need. *Undecided*

4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season. *Undecided*

5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing. *True*

6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year. *True*

7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year). *True*

8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved. *True*

9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever. *True* 

10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year. *Undecided*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

TRUE OR FALSE:

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year *True*

2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing * False*

3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need *False*

4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season *True*

5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing *True*

6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year *No idea*

7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year)*True*

8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved. *Same as last year*

9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever *Same a last year*

10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year. *True*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year
*True*
2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing
*True*
3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need
*True*
4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season
*False*
5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing
*True*
6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year
*True*
7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year)
*True*
8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved.
*True*
9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever
*True*
10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year.
*True*


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

hmm, lets add somemore questions.

11)Jonathan Bender will eventually be a superstar.

12)Brad Miller will retain his All-Star status on the Kings.

13)Scot Pollard will have another injury plagued season.

14)Jamaal Tinsley will improve his 3 pt % drastically in this upcoming season. 

15)Jermaine O'Neal will put up more incredible number then last year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

11)Jonathan Bender will eventually be a superstar.
*True*
12)Brad Miller will retain his All-Star status on the Kings.
*True*
13)Scot Pollard will have another injury plagued season.
*False*
14)Jamaal Tinsley will improve his 3 pt % drastically in this upcoming season. 
*True*
15)Jermaine O'Neal will put up more incredible number then last year.
*True*


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

11)Jonathan Bender will eventually be a superstar.
True
12)Brad Miller will retain his All-Star status on the Kings.
False
13)Scot Pollard will have another injury plagued season.
False
14)Jamaal Tinsley will improve his 3 pt % drastically in this upcoming season. 
True
15)Jermaine O'Neal will put up more incredible number then last year.
True


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year <b>true</b>

2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing <b>false</b>

3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need <b>true</b>

4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season <b>false</b>

5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing <b>true</b>

6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year <b>true</b>

7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year) <b>true</b>

8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved. <b>true</b>

9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever <b>true</b>

10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year. <b>true</b> 

11)Jonathan Bender will eventually be a superstar. <b>false</b>

12)Brad Miller will retain his All-Star status on the Kings. <b>false</b>

13)Scot Pollard will have another injury plagued season. <b>false</b>

14)Jamaal Tinsley will improve his 3 pt % drastically in this upcoming season. <b>true</b> 

15)Jermaine O'Neal will put up more incredible number then last year. <b>true</b>


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TRUE OR FALSE:

1)Reggie Miller will be a Pacer next year................. TRUE

2)Reggie Miller will prove that he still has game and that it was his ankle preventing him from performing...................FALSE

3)Scot Pollard will be the center the Pacers need............half and half. WE STILL NEED BRAD! :no:

4)Isiah Thomas will become a decent coach next season.....................FALSE!!!!!!!

5)Larry Bird's hiring was a good thing..............FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!

6)Jon Barry will be a Pacer next year.............TRUE

7)Bender will be a regular in the rotation next year (moreso than last year)............TRUE

8)Al Harrington will make us forget he tore his ACL next season. He will be back to his 2001 self, only improved.......................TRUE

9)Jermaine O'Neal will be better than ever..........TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10)Jamaal Tinsley will begin to blossom in his third year.......TRUE

11)Jonathan Bender will eventually be a superstar.
.................True
12)Brad Miller will retain his All-Star status on the Kings.
TRUE
13)Scot Pollard will have another injury plagued season.
False
14)Jamaal Tinsley will improve his 3 pt % drastically in this upcoming season. 
False (Isiah Thomas clone)
15)Jermaine O'Neal will put up more incredible number then last year.
True


----------



## mbnewman (Jun 18, 2003)

The Pacers have the worst set of guards in the NBA. Until they address that situtation they'll be closer to missing the playoffs than they'll be to being a legitimate contender in the east. Also, losing Miller was a huge blow. Pollard is a nice player, but he's a bench player/role player -- expecting him to be more than that is wishful thinking that isn't going to come true. Other than O'Neal, the Pacers are a team which has a ton of questions: will Harrington develop into a star? Will Artest mature? If Artest does mature, will he have lost the edge that makes him an effective player? Will Bender ever develop? Will this team be able to acquire a guard without having to give up Harrington or Artest? 

As I see it, the Pacers are strong at forward, and potentially great at the 3 and 4, ordinary to below average at center, and awful at the 1 and 2 positions. Not only that, but their cap position may make it impossible for this team to improve without gutting itself first.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

k, more questions

16)We will win 50+ games next year.

17)We will make it past the first round of the playoffs for once.

18)We will make a huge move to acquire a veteran PG.

19)Jon Barry will be just as good for us as he was for the Pistons.

20)Artest should start at the shooting guard position.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

16)We will win 50+ games next year. TRUE 51

17)We will make it past the first round of the playoffs for once. TRUE CONFERENCE FINALS

18)We will make a huge move to acquire a veteran PG. FALSE. WE WILL TRY.

19)Jon Barry will be just as good for us as he was for the Pistons. TRUE

20)Artest should start at the shooting guard position. TRUE


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

remember people, feel free to make your own questions to add to the list.

16)We will win 50+ games next year.
True
17)We will make it past the first round of the playoffs for once.
True
18)We will make a huge move to acquire a veteran PG.
False
19)Jon Barry will be just as good for us as he was for the Pistons.
True
20)Artest should start at the shooting guard position.
True


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

16)We will win 50+ games next year. TRUE

17)We will make it past the first round of the playoffs for once. TRUE 

18)We will make a huge move to acquire a veteran PG. FALSE.

19)Jon Barry will be just as good for us as he was for the Pistons. FALSE

20)Artest should start at the shooting guard position. TRUE


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

*True or False?*

The Nets suck... _*true*_ 

















































































:joke:


----------

